# I Lombardi Trio: starry contest



## JanacekTheGreat (Feb 26, 2021)

Both are historical recordings with fantastic singers. Which one do you prefer?

*Caruso/Alda/Journet*






*Gigli/Rethberg/Pinza*


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Seems unfair somehow to have to vote for one disc which is clear and easy to listen to and the other which is not as easy to interpret -- especially when there are 4 mega singers on each one.
But I decided that the one that seemed more involved with their roles rather than grandstanding their beautiful voices was the Caruso Alda Journet.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

What struck me first of all was the beauty of the music. While I'm not too fond of the Gigli _les sobs dans la voix_, that version seemed to fairly burst out of the speakers while the Caruso version seemed more staid, less theatrical. Gigli tends to sound whiny at times, but I like Rethberg's breadth of tone better than Alda's squeakier one. Face it, they're both fabulous.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

How to choose between these two? Swap Gigli with Caruso and the second would be the winner (although there is some swooping from Rethberg and she sounds too noble for Giselda at this stage in the opera). Technically the first has the better voices, but the second has more feeling in the singing. I'm going to pick the second, but only because I'm such a huge fan of Pinza.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I feel much the same as The Conte. I prefer Caruso to Gigli, whose aspirates and sobs get in the way of the music, but I'll take Rethberg and Pinza over Alda and Journet. 

I think, as the tenor is so important in this trio, I'lll go for Caruso et al, but I could change my mind tomorrow.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know this music and don't know what they're singing about, but it's beautiful and both trios of singers are clearly projecting a lot of drama and character. The superior sound of the later recording is an advantage, but I can't say that the singing is better. Tough choice, but Gigli's constant sob drives me nuts. I mean, is this character supposed to be crying the whole time? There's also a purity to the voices and a legato articulation in the earlier performance which I find really pleasing, so I'll go for the Caruso/Alda/Journet.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Voted Caruso/Alda/Journet, I wouldn't wish for a tenor swap, as the ensemble singing is of a marvellous quality and I wouldn't want to change it in any way, it's just perfect. Gigli is going over the top with his sobs; might have worked better in the theatre, but in bare-bones recording Caruso approach suits the mood of the piece much better in my opinion. He too adds dramatic gestures where needed but it's the music that does the talking. His vocal lines and portamenti are a delight to hear and ensemble singing is spot on, each voice complementing others. This is one damn fine trio! I hope Wodduck would discover more of I Lombardi soon, this is one of my favorite "early Verdi" operas.


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

I prefer Gigli/Rethberg/Pinza, I love all three singers and the combination is a tonic.

I enjoyed hearing this video where the record is played on a gorgeous oversize gramophone.


----------

